# My Residencia Permanente Experience



## wkramer (Feb 18, 2014)

I started by asking questions in a post here. 

Mexican Consulate in New York City: 

I made 2 trips in total to the consulate for a total time inside of 2 hours. I brought the following documents: 

1st trip to consulate Feb 10, 2014- 

1. Passport with a copy of information page 
2. (12) months of bank statements from (2) banks. 
3. Copy of deed to house in Mexico. 
4. (3) annual IRA statements. 
5. Photograph in prescribed size. 
6. Application filled out in the consulate office. 

Since my bank accounts are joint with my wife they needed my marriage certificate. They also needed the original or certified copy of the deed from Mexico. I had the deed FedEx'd overnight and had it on Feb 12. 

2nd trip to Consulate Feb 18th, 2014 - 

Presented all of the same documents and the marriage certificate and original deed and was isuues a one time 6 month Permanante visa page in my passport. New York end completed. 

INM in Cuernavaca - Feb 26,2014: 

1 trip to INM that totaled 1 hour and 20 minutes. 

Brought with me: 

1. Passport and copy of information page and Permanente visa page. 
2. FMM with canje for 30 days checked off. 
3. 2 front photos and 1 right side photo 3.5cm x 5cm 
4. Cablemas bill from last month with my full name and address on it. 
5. Copy of form filled out on internet requesting te exchange of my canje visa for a permanent card. 

At INM I needed to fill out a basic information form which was not difficult. They gave me a form to take to the bank to pay the fee which I took to the bank. You will need the original bank receipt and 3 copies to bring bank to INM. 

If you are authorizing someone to act on your behalf you also need a copy of their ID (they made the copy at the INM for me since I didn't know about this requirement). 

They then gave me all my application registration numbers and the website I could go to to check on the progress of the card production. When we asked how long it may take the officer said it could be a matter of days (I can understand no exact time) since they were processing everything quickly. 

I may have been lucky but they asked for nothing that had already been presented in New York. Neither New York or Cuernavaca required any apostilles or translations for any documents.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Thank you, wkramer, for reporting back ... in detail. :clap2:


----------



## bunchesofun (Nov 12, 2012)

wkramer said:


> 2nd trip to Consulate Feb 18th, 2014 -
> 
> Presented all of the same documents and the marriage certificate and original deed and was isuues a one time 6 month Permanante visa page in my passport. New York end completed.


Just curious. You say a 6 month Permanante visa. I thought they were issued for a year at least.


----------



## wkramer (Feb 18, 2014)

The visa issued at a Mexican consulate for Residencia Permanente is issued for 6 months and is stuck to a page in your American Passport. You have 30 days upon arrival in Mexico to exchange "canje" that 6 month visa into a permanent residents identification card that is valid with no expiration date. 

The FMM you get with this visa stuck in your passport by the consulate must be marked "canje" not tourist or the process stops immediately. The "canje" FMM is only valid for 30 days and is taken by INM when you come in to exchange your visa for the permanent card.. 

I made sure to keep copies for myself of all paperwork submitted both in NY and Cuernavaca just in case a piece is misplaced by the process.


----------



## bunchesofun (Nov 12, 2012)

wkramer said:


> The visa issued at a Mexican consulate for Residencia Permanente is issued for 6 months and is stuck to a page in your American Passport. You have 30 days upon arrival in Mexico to exchange "canje" that 6 month visa into a permanent residents identification card that is valid with no expiration date.
> 
> The FMM you get with this visa stuck in your passport by the consulate must be marked "canje" not tourist or the process stops immediately. The "canje" FMM is only valid for 30 days and is taken by INM when you come in to exchange your visa for the permanent card..
> 
> I made sure to keep copies for myself of all paperwork submitted both in NY and Cuernavaca just in case a piece is misplaced by the process.


Thanks for clarifying. I had to laugh as they issue a 6 month visa, but you only have 30 days to convert it. Ah well.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

bunchesofun said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I had to laugh as they issue a 6 month visa, but you only have 30 days to convert it. Ah well.


You have six months to enter Mexico with this visa. Once you are in Mexico, you have 30 days to show up at INM and finishing the application process to receive your Residente Permanente card.


----------



## bunchesofun (Nov 12, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> You have six months to enter Mexico with this visa. Once you are in Mexico, you have 30 days to show up at INM and finishing the application process to receive your Residente Permanente card.


Gotcha. I've read so much on the process, old info, new info that I forgot that fact.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

I would like to give all the Permanente card holders a heads up on a potential error which may have occurred on their card. Check your card to make sure that it has a Clave Única de Registro de Población or CURP number. Mine was ok but my wife's was not. We noticed the omission when we went to apply for our IMMS Health Care Plans and her application hit a wall because of this.

In order to rectify this you have to go down to Immigration, bring a letter in Spanish which explains why you need a CURP number. They also will want a copy of your permanente card (both sides) and a copy of your passport. You will receive a number within a week.

Do not listen to any employee who says to just go and apply at the Federal CURP office. When they see you are a permanente they will send you to Immigration.

Don't expect an apology for this error, as is usually the case in Mexico, the best can do is perhaps a shrug. Probably best to do as we do... sigh and press on through the inevitable snafus and hiccups. Then when it's fixed return to your normal state of mind which is thanking your lucky stars that they let you into this wonderful country in the first place.


----------



## charlie131120 (Nov 30, 2013)

In Cuernavaca we went to INM with our passport and RP credentials in hand. We walked right in, absolutely no wait. The gentleman entered some info into his computer, copied some stuff on his copier and printed our CURPS on his printer. I don't think it took 10 minutes for the 2 of us. We walked out CURPS in hand. No charge - have a nice weekend. BY far the easiest todo item of our transition.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

I was just told by a friend about two weeks ago, got his perm visa card, and had no CRUP number. He was told now they do not issue the CURP number anymore on the new perm res visas. What they told him and his wife, that with a new change, you have to apply for a needed CRUP number, on a separte form and pay a 1500 pcs fee.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I read on another forum that a man had the needed CURP number on his new Permanente card, but upon checking, found that it was not on his wife's. I dashed to my wallet to check mine and it was there, but we got our visas through a very thorough facilitator who made the moves to get our CURP numbers. I think there was an additional process/cost to accomplish that. By all means, check your cards.


----------



## wkramer (Feb 18, 2014)

*Final Experience*

My final experience is over. I went to the INM office in Cuernavaca on Feb 26th. I looked on the INM website on the 27th to see what the status was and saw that they had recorded my visit to their office on the 26th and had added an entry on the 27th that that my information was entered on the 27th. 

I didn't get any email telling me to pick up my card and the website had no changes so I went back to the office today Mar 18th. I asked if the card was ready and they said that it was ready on Feb 27th the day after my initial visit. I signed a few papers was fingerprinted and 20 minutes later I had my permanent visa. 

A total of 4 visits both in the US and Mexico and 5 1/2 hours of time.


----------



## Amy9877 (Jan 30, 2014)

Am I understanding this correctly that once granted Residencia Permanente that you do not have to file for that status again? Or is there a once every so many years to reapply?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once done, you do not have to do it again; it is permanent. However, you do have to notify INM if you marry, divorce, move or change jobs, etc.


----------



## SpinnyBoss (Apr 6, 2014)

*Cargo trailer to the Border*

Hello, I was wondering if you drove (guessing you flew) across the border with only the "canje' visa in your passport, or if you know anyone that has? My understanding is that you have 6 months to move your household goods, and 30 days once you cross the border to present your 'canje' to an INM office for conversion to the PR. Has anyone had this experience, or do you have to FIRST go to Mexico, get the real PR card and then fly back just to drive your 'household goods' down. Any help would be appreciated.  I am also confused about how to deal with my truck and trailer at the border??


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If your truck and trailer have US plates, you are prohibited from driving them in Mexico as a Residente Permanente. You may only drive Mexican plated vehicles, so plan on selling your US vehicles and replacing them with vehicles purchased in Mexico and registered in the Mexican state of your residency.
You may enter Mexico by air or land at any time within six months of obtaining your canje stamped in your passport. Then, you have 30 days to present yourself at the INM office nearest your residence, with proof of residence, etc. They will begin the process of obtaining your Residente Permanente Visa card, and will give you a tramite letter to carry during the time of processing, which can be longer than you may expect; even months and months. You may not leave Mexico in the meantime without permission of INM and a special travel letter, which will allow you no more than 60 days outside of Mexico.
Plan accordingly and welcome to RP status. Once done, no more INM hassles unless you change marital status, move or change jobs.


----------



## SpinnyBoss (Apr 6, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> If your truck and trailer have US plates, you are prohibited from driving them in Mexico as a Residente Permanente. You may only drive Mexican plated vehicles, so plan on selling your US vehicles and replacing them with vehicles purchased in Mexico and registered in the Mexican state of your residency.
> You may enter Mexico by air or land at any time within six months of obtaining your canje stamped in your passport. Then, you have 30 days to present yourself at the INM office nearest your residence, with proof of residence, etc. They will begin the process of obtaining your Residente Permanente Visa card, and will give you a tramite letter to carry during the time of processing, which can be longer than you may expect; even months and months. You may not leave Mexico in the meantime without permission of INM and a special travel letter, which will allow you no more than 60 days outside of Mexico.
> Plan accordingly and welcome to RP status. Once done, no more INM hassles unless you change marital status, move or change jobs.



Hi there, thanks for the info, but I am importing my truck and trailer when I get to the border. I am just unsure about the household goods that will be in the truck/and trailer. Can I take them into the country with the 'canje' in the passport that says I must present myself to INM, or must I first 'jump through the hoops', get the PR card and then drive in with my household goods? I understand the process can take a long time, and I only have 6 months to move my household goods, so is that 6 months from the time I get the canje, or 6 months after I get the PR card? so crazy confusing.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Caution is needed here, as you seem confident that you can import your vehicle and trailer, a temporary process for tourists or temporary residents, but not available for Residente Permanente unless the vehicle is NAFTA manufactured and of a certain age, which changes each year for permanent importation. Permanent importation is very expensive and one must use a broker at the border. The process can take a few days and you would want to empty the vehicles to local storage during the process.
The question then becomes: Is your vehicle, and the trailer, even eligible for permanent importation into Mexico? Next: Are you willing to pay the price; possibly half the value of the vehicle and go through the next hassle; getting plates once you arrive at your destination?
Most folks elect to replace their US or Canadian cars with Mexican cars, as it is more economical and avoids hassles at the border. A Mexican car can cross without paperwork or fuss, no deposits, etc.
It would be a shame to drive to the Mexican border and find that you could not do as you wish; causing you to have to drive back to Canada to dispose of your vehicles. Please plan ahead with known details.


----------



## SpinnyBoss (Apr 6, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> Caution is needed here, as you seem confident that you can import your vehicle and trailer, a temporary process for tourists or temporary residents, but not available for Residente Permanente unless the vehicle is NAFTA manufactured and of a certain age, which changes each year for permanent importation. Permanent importation is very expensive and one must use a broker at the border. The process can take a few days and you would want to empty the vehicles to local storage during the process.
> The question then becomes: Is your vehicle, and the trailer, even eligible for permanent importation into Mexico? Next: Are you willing to pay the price; possibly half the value of the vehicle and go through the next hassle; getting plates once you arrive at your destination?
> Most folks elect to replace their US or Canadian cars with Mexican cars, as it is more economical and avoids hassles at the border. A Mexican car can cross without paperwork or fuss, no deposits, etc.
> It would be a shame to drive to the Mexican border and find that you could not do as you wish; causing you to have to drive back to Canada to dispose of your vehicles. Please plan ahead with known details.


Well, I guess I am cautiously optimist- ... I have the 8/9 year old NAFTA built/weight restriction all under control, or at least best I can. I have spoken several times with SAT and asked about cost, and I am told those years are about 10 % import duty, and the trailer is all good- I THINK! I plan to import it, and change over insurance at the border- and like you said will take a while for sure. The goods I plan to store in the USA until that is all done- with luck of course. So still confused about the importation of household goods with the 'pre document'- just don't understand if they accept that? My understanding is that as of this last fall you no longer need a broker to import your 'goods', but I am unsure about the vehicle. I was so hoping someone else has done this. I can't hire a mover- no one wants to do it, so really I have no choice by to drive it there myself- crazy as it may seem.


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

wkramer said:


> I started by asking questions in a post here.
> 
> Mexican Consulate in New York City:
> 
> ...


Hola Wkramer,

You mentioned you included tht you produced your deed to your house in Mexico and then needed to get a certified copy. Would things have gone smoother for you if you hadn't brought that up? To get a permanent visa, I could not find anything written anywere that you needed to have a home in Mexico. 

To get a permanent visa, I believe the best source of information is the wesite for the US Embassy in Washington, D.C. (they have a very comprehensive list of what you can produce to satisfy the requirements). 

We have spoken with our consulate office here in Arizona and can produce the necessary financials to qualify (without producing a deed). 

We also own a home in Mexico but also would like to complete the Permanent Visa process without involving more records than necessary.


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> You have six months to enter Mexico with this visa. Once you are in Mexico, you have 30 days to show up at INM and finishing the application process to receive your Residente Permanente card.


Thank you for your service as Moderator and for the information exchanged by all those going through the Permanent Resident Visa process. It has been very helpful for those of us who are starting out on this process.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Tucson said:


> To get a permanent visa, I believe the best source of information is the wesite for the US Embassy in Washington, D.C. (they have a very comprehensive list of what you can produce to satisfy the requirements).



Surely you mean the *Mexican* Embassy in D.C.


----------

